# TRAINING CAMP!!!!



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Anyone else feel that excitement of Vikings Training Camp? In case anyone missed it they have signed Brock Lesnar. I'm sure he'll be a practice squad player this year, but I for one am glad they took a gamble on him. He is an athletic anomoly. He has to be one of the 10 most athletic defensive ends in the entire league, now he'll just have to learn how to play.

Woo-hoo lets get it going. I can't wait!!

ps....if anyone has any tickets they are looking to sell drop me a pm. The only downfall of living in Minot is it's not worth getting season tix cause of the long drive, but i still like to catch em at least once a year.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I exicted it should be a good season.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hope he's not like the Boz...

Just watched the ESPN Top 25 Flops the other day...he was number 5.

They put the Hershal trade as number 8.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Well he may not ever play a down. who know's, but he was cheap, and he is an atheletic monster and a very high strung individual. Both traits neccessary for the nfl. We'll see.

And the Hershey trade......ugh.....i still remember the day. Everybody thought the super bowl was locked up....BAAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

19-0 Super Bowl Champs,,,,and a super bowl shuffle remix vikings style :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

the boz :lol:

I would die if lesner shows up for the first day of training camp in a helicopter landing int he endzone!


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

The word, I've been hearing, is they plan on putting him on the practice squad and shipping him off to Europe for a year, which would make sense...I guess. His is a bad a$$! And his college wrestling coaches said that he was a football player posing as a wrestler.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I say they oil him up, slap him a few times, point him towards the other team and kick him in the butte!


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Don't know if he ever plays a down in the league, but it is a great PR move to get people in the gate at training camp. I worked out with him in college, and he is easily the strongest person I have ever seen in a weightroom....However, brut strength can only take you so far. At that level everyone can run like a dear, benchpress a house, jump out of the gym. What makes these guys standout is the 6 inches between their ears. Being able to react faster than the next guy is what the good one's do so well. That being said, if he can get some technique down, and only play him on say passing downs look out. Let him pin his ears back and go straight to the qb might work out. 
Cheers


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I heard that Tice will take things real slow with him and maybe try to work him into the special teams squad. I can't imagine this guy running full speed for fifty yards looking to smoke anyone in his path. I agree though chief, size and speed in the NFL are a dime a dozen. You never know, could turn out to be a sweet chance they are giving him.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

For those that don't know....he attended BSC in Bismarck. He and a good buddy of mine that played hoops down there hung out quite a bit. He say's he is a pretty nice guy, but a little aggresive with the women...especially after he had been drinkin. Surprisinly he say's no one ever messed with him...imagine that.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Sounds to me like He'll fit right into the NFL.

Have you seen this Peach?? She/he don't look scared of anyone.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/image/forum/gb3girl.jpg


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I never thought this whole Brock thing would ever go as far as it has. I thought they would send him through agility drills once and send him packing but I heard he ran a 4.6 40 yard dash interesting but he still will never make the final cut good pr though.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Saw him when he was up in AK. He is one big dude. They showed some of his workout routines. He is a machine


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> 19-0 Super Bowl Champs,,,,and a super bowl shuffle remix vikings style :beer:


That is a typical Viking fan preseason statement if I ever heard one. In just a few short weeks Viking fans will be booing them out of the metrodome just like every year.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

How bout this for typical preseason talk "Vagas has the Vikes 6 to 1 to win the whole thing...I'm telling you, this is the year". I'm still a little bitter about last year uke: . In fact I don't know if my blood presure can handle one more season like that.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

> ps....if anyone has any tickets they are looking to sell drop me a pm. The only downfall of living in Minot is it's not worth getting season tix cause of the long drive, but i still like to catch em at least once a year.


Ya'll aren't holding out on me.....r u?

ps...it would be an unbelievable achievement to win it all this season....but i think the way they are building they could be on the way to something special (maybe next year?)....the way the nfl is set up now with free agency though you just never know from one season to the next.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Just go fishhook!! Nothing is ever sold out.
:beer:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

bubolc said:


> How bout this for typical preseason talk "Vagas has the Vikes 6 to 1 to win the whole thing...]
> 
> The Vikings will choke this year just like every year and the most fikle fans in the leauge will be booing their team and calling for the heads of Moss, Culpepper, and Tice just wait and see.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I hate driving 8.5 hrs to have that uncertainty of available tix. The vikes games are always full and I prefer lower level.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

That is a haul I guess. I wish my sister still lived up there. She played on a dart team with a girl who worked in the ticket office. Man was that sweet. Between about 1989 and "94" I was able to go to any game I wanted and sit about anywhere. That was back when we had a defense that scored more T.D's than the "O". Ahhhh the good old days.
:beer:


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

from Mossback


> just wait and see.


don't I know it, I actually swore off them them last year up until about April, but thank god the Viking bandwagon has a revolving door and with every preseason there's old Red standing with open arms.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah, it's always fun to watch the MN Viking saga play out every year. I can't wait for the season to start.

Last year with the Vikings loosing on the last play of the game against the lowly Cards. and letting the Packers into the playoffs was probably one of the greatest moments in sports.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

greatest moments in sports??? Now Now MOSSBACK let's not get ridiculous


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd have to say last years greatest moment in sports was watching the packers give up a 4th and twenty pass up the middle and blowing it against the eagles. SWEEEEEEET. :thumb:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

One of my favorite sports moments from last year was when the giant viking stood from the top of the metrodome and pi$$ed all over lambeau. Satellite imagery caught part of the great sporting event on camera.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> I'd have to say last years greatest moment in sports was watching the packers give up a 4th and twenty pass up the middle and blowing it against the eagles. SWEEEEEEET. :thumb:


Thanks for bringing that up. That was disgusting, I was just starting to get over that bone head debauchle uke: Oh well at least I got to watch the Packers in the playoffs.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Oh well at least I got to watch the Packers in the playoffs.


Yeah those whole 2 weeks of extra ball they got in until they blew it must be just the greatest memory that should last a lifetime. :bowdown:

870: :rollin:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Very true if the team you root for does'nt win the Super Bowl it's sometimes better not to even have made the playoffs, it just seems more gutwrenching when they loose in the post season like say the NFC championship or the Superbowl itself.

Packers = 4
Vikings = 0

I will leave you poor Viking fans alone now. Please try not to ruin our North Dakota farm boy Kleinsasser by booing your team too much this season.

Aint rivalries great.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> One of my favorite sports moments from last year was when the giant viking stood from the top of the metrodome and pi$$ed all over lambeau. Satellite imagery caught part of the great sporting event on camera.


Looks like your giant viking may have some prostrate problems he is pi$$ing on Eau Claire not Lambeau. Won't be long and it will be down his leg.

Sorry I could'nt resist.  I said I would leave you guys alone and now I will I promise.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I see Mossback went right for the Jugular Vein. Ouch!!! :lol:



> Aint rivalries great.


 Sure are. :beer:


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

Theres rumour that the Packers are intrested in aquiring Randy Moss. They've already got a couch so they want a lazy boy.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Get some new material, that jokes flown around faster than a 3 winged teal.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

you show me something better than that lazy boy on the packers team and i'll give you my left arm and all my fb's.


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

Don't get excited, I guess living out in the bush puts me on the slow track for jokes. I'm in my 4th decade as a vikes fan and I'll not waste a sunday afternoon in front of the tube with them. Hunt and catch some of the game on AM. Monday nights are for football until newyears.
870 do you speak english as a first language?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I know let's have a spelling contest.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

forgivin :lol: :lol: ;

No matter how bad it is for us viking fans..it could be worse. Just look at baseballs cubbies or bo-sox. ugh.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

It could always be worse, but sometimes I wonder just how much. We should be numb to just about anything after the Atlanta game. I didn't watch ESPN for a month after that.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I'll be the first to say it!! dd:

THERES ALWAYS NEXT YEAR QUEENS FANS!!!! :bop:

Oh wait the season hasn't started yet!!:justanangel:

Nothing like huntin' and football!!! :beer: GO PACKERS!!! :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

A perfect record this year for the CHEESEHEADS......0-16

:sniper: ..............................................Packers


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

great prediciton ken, but I don't think they are that perfect, I would go with a near perfect record of 2-14


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:rollin: I predict the Pack check into the "Heartbreak Hotel" this year. This is the best punishment for those cheeseheads anyway. Go 8-8 start strong, except loosing both games to the Vikes of course, then just miss the playoffs and get screwed out of a good draft pick to boot. :justanangel: 
Too bad their Christmas eve this year will be NO FUN. Those poor little cheeseheads will have to cry themselves to sleep this year.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm a diehard and critical and sceptical and tortured Vikes fan. Maybe I'm just cynical and maybe this Lesnar thing will work out, but I'm not sure why you go to the WWE for a DE, especially when you need one really badly. Kind of like using one of your wide receivers as a DB, calling your punter your "long field goal kicker" (and then repeatedly asking your octagenerian place kicker to attempt (and miss) 50+ yard field goals), trying to convert "tweener" LB's to DE's, etc. Kind of a penny stock, get rich quick, dot-com metality if you ask me.

Some large gambles for this team have paid off over the years, ala Moss. Most haven't, especially thinking you can outscore your opponant to a Super Bowl victory.

It's a new season, and they SHOULD be better and SHOULD be good/contenders, but Tice is going to have to show me more than he did last year about making necessary adjustments both within a game and between games and managing/extracting the talent he has before I make reservations in Jacksonville.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Dan, your opening statement says it all!! :beer: Gotta respect a man who knows where the bear craps!! 

As far as you other 3 diehard Queens FANS, SHOW ME THE MONNEEEY!!!

Name the movie Goldy!! :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Why it's Jerry Mcguire. Dan, quit being so realistic you're depressing me. :lol: Either way you look at it, the Vikes will win more and the Pack will loose more making my mondays at work that much better than before. After this season the Pack will think of the Glory years as the time when they had Forest Gregg.
:beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I see Elling is 3-7 in field goals so far in scrimmages. Can anyone tell me why they haven't signed a good kicker??? If the guy is struggling in scrimmages what happens during the season?? Otherwise this could be a great year for the Vikes, and should be interesting to see how they manage to break my heart this year. I'll put my money on another NFC championship debacle against the eagles.....


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I agree with Eric. Wonder how long it will be before they dust off gary anderson for the field goals and ask lesnar to handle the long kickoffs....i'm looking forward to a kicking debacle the first 3 weeks or so. i just hope it doesn't cost them any games!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You'd really think that there would be at least enough good kickers in this world that every team would have a rock solid kicker. Apparently Tom Emanski has to start focusing on kicking instead of baseball fundamentals.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Maybe Jan Stenerud is still available

or whatever happend to the devistating punter Bucky "Squibner"

I can't believe I'm wasting my time talking about kickers 
cute little buggers tho


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Kickers win or lose games....they are given much less respect than they deserve.

Look at scott norwood for the bills. What does everyone remember him for. How about gary anderson vs. the falcons. Or the other side.... Adam Vinatieri in the super bowl.

I think more attention needs to be given to a good kicker as the balance of the game can fall in their shoulders very often.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Unless they find a solid kicker it will cost them games that's for sure. It always has. They are trying to find the hidden treasure out there and get by cheap, and lately they've had bad luck. I don't know where they are with the salary cap.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Aaron Elling made a 43-yard field goal and missed from 45 yards

This is a report from last nights scrimmage. Doing the math that is 50% and it was only a scrimmage. I just don't understand putting together what could be a great team this year yet still not addressing the kicker problem. This guy actually makes news when he makes a field goal in practice......


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I just took a look and the best available free agents right now look like jay feely and bill gramatica. Teams should start dumping extra place kickers in a couple weeks. If he's still struggling I think they have to pick one up.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good point. Feely would be big upgrade and if Elling continues to struggle I hope they make a push to get him.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Apparantley i may be full of dog duke. I looked at espn.com and it showed feely was a free agent at the end of 2003-2004 season and yet to be signed. But more looking shows he is still listed on the falcons roster....i dunno :withstupid:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Gramatica is just too big of an injury risk because of his excessive celebrating after extra point kicks.

Maybe they should have a kicker throwing contest whoever Lesner can throw the farthest gets the job.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i just heard on the fan today that the vikes were somewhere around 10 mil below the cap. i would think they would be able to find a decent kicker for that kind of money.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Was the game last saturday televised? I was out of town. I am hopeful fridays game will be televised, last year all the preseason games were on fox. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Just won a few tickets to next weeks game, to bad they are playing the niners who in my mind will be stinking it up big time this year.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Anyone have any idea if the game tommorrow night will be on tv in minot?

I better watch a little football, my fantasy draft is sunday night. This is the most un-prepared i've ever been.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Dont' worry about it, just draft all bears and cardinals players. :gag:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This morning's paper says it will be on KXND...Minot Fox station.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The self procalimed stael of the draft is out for 4 games due to substance abuse!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: surprise, suprise! uke:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

SOD "still on drugs"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

